
Cargo Cult Agile (2017) - howard941
https://www.extremeuncertainty.com/cargo-cult-agile/
======
bediger4000
These observations could pertain to _any_ software methodology (Rational
unified process, XP, something to get to CMM level 3, etc etc). That is, if a
process gets followed without some kind of internalization or understanding or
knowledge, that process risks turning into a cargo cult.

Having seen several things (a Telcordia system call "QMO", and an XP system)
fairly rapidly turn into cargo cults, I'm not sure what to offer to prevent
that. Maybe it's not possible, maybe you have to have a cargo cult for
business folks or whoever that don't understand programming.

